
Spatial Software - picdit
https://darkblueheaven.com/spatialsoftware/
======
Animats
"Space is what keeps everything from being in the same place". See "memory
palace" and "The Lessons of Lucasfilm's Habitat". This ground has been covered
before.

The basic alternatives are organization by place (the real world),
organization by time (Twitter), organization by hierarchy (directories), and
organization by search (Google). The recent interest in organization by place
may reflect that organization by time has led to endlessly scrolling lists of
drivel. Or a hierarchy of same, like Discord.

It's amusing that people are using Animal Crossing - New Horizons as a social
system during lockdown. (Classic Animal Crossing models another current
problem - when you go into Animal Crossing, you're broke and alone, and then
it gets worse because you have to borrow money, then work your way out of
debt.)

For social purposes, and for business purposes, you may want some sense of
place without a full 3D world. It's possible to hold a business meeting in
Second Life. There are conference rooms available. People can leave the
meeting, walk around, and meet casually with others. There's directional and
position specific audio. Around 2008, this was more of a thing than it is now.
It's getting something of a comeback as people are locked down and want a
little more in-person contact than you get over Slack.

Second Life's mapping to the real world is a bit too realistic - you can get a
slide projector and show your PowerPoint files, with slide changing noises.
Someone going between projector and screen will cast a shadow. You can have
people in suits. Very good looking photorealistic people in good suits if you
pay for a good avatar and outfits. You can have coffee service and a bar if
you want. It's the metaverse, like Ready Player One. (Except too sluggish
under load, something slowly being fixed.) It looks great, but overkill for
most people who aren't regular Second Life users and know how to drive the
thing. Here's an actual meeting in Second Life.[1]

Facebook took a crack at this with Facebook Spaces, which was a flop. They
shut that down and announced Facebook Horizons in late 2019, which may have
been abandoned or postponed.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hdg_miZT9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hdg_miZT9k)

~~~
meowface
I think it's just one of those things where the tech isn't quite there yet. I
think a large percentage of people will participate in some kind of MMO
virtual world like Second Life, including for serious and business use cases,
but it may be some decades away. We need better software/games and better
VR/AR technology.

------
gfodor
Misses category of avatar chat apps:

[https://extendedmind.io/blog/2020/3/20/video-conferencing-
wo...](https://extendedmind.io/blog/2020/3/20/video-conferencing-wont-cure-
loneliness-avatar-chat-apps-can-help)

We have seen massive growth on
[https://hubs.mozilla.com](https://hubs.mozilla.com) which can be self hosted
[https://hubs.mozilla.com/cloud](https://hubs.mozilla.com/cloud)

------
12thwonder
a code editor using spatial memory it's a paid app

[https://apps.apple.com/jp/app/aerial/id1483897826?l=en&mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/jp/app/aerial/id1483897826?l=en&mt=12)

~~~
streulpita
Nice reference, thanks for posting. Added to my collection of references here:
[https://www.are.na/john-palmer/spatial-software](https://www.are.na/john-
palmer/spatial-software)

------
bmn__
Related: does anyone know a solution how to add the spatial navigation feature
from Opera 12 into Firefox?

------
alleycat5000
Ha was expecting something about GDAL!

